# Best pellets for crosman fury rifle.



## MartinSevenfold (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello, I just wanted everyone's opinion on what pallets work best for the Crosman fury .177 pellet rifle.

I'm pretty new to pellets gun and pellet gun hunting
so any information would be great!

I'm hunting pigeons at about 60 feet away
And I know weight and size is important.

Thanks!


----------



## Rabbithunter1 (Nov 16, 2012)

use destroyer ex pellets at walmart i have a gamo silent cat how much fps on that gun i am thinking about getting that or gamo hornet


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

MartinSevenfold said:


> Hello, I just wanted everyone's opinion on what pallets work best for the Crosman fury .177 pellet rifle.
> 
> I'm pretty new to pellets gun and pellet gun hunting
> so any information would be great!
> ...


If you're looking for accuracy,,,even at 20 yds,,,you really need to try several pellet brands to see what shoots best in your gun.
One pellet that has performed well in all my guns is Crosman's Premier HP...realitively inexpensive and a good place to start.
For 60' pigeons,,,all pellets accurate in your gun will do the job,,, if you do yours. :sniper:


----------

